# Long Lake, Ontario



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone fished at, or been to Long Lake in Ontario - just north of Terrace Bay and above Lake Superior. I am looking for lots of and big pike, and also understand there are walleye and lake trout there. Looks like a nice fishing lake and I found a lodge to try - but I would love an insiders opinion on the fishing as compared to what lodge owner is trying to sell.. Looking to go the last week of August due to work schedules - all help is appreciated!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Fished there 5 years ago. Beautiful lake Decent fish. Gonna be tuff finding trophy fish in August. Depending on where you stay on the lake....you could have a “long” run on that lake. We used jigs and minnows when I fished there...it was early June


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Not an exactly ringing endorsement lol!,


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Personally, I like August for Pike. The weeds are up, and most of the +40 inchers I've caught were during that time span.
Leave the jigs and minnows on the dock.
Bring 7 inch Perch Rapalas, some BIG Buzz Baits, BIG Zara Spooks, and a few Johnson Silver Minnows, along with some South Bend - 8inch/18pound test Invisa-leaders and go fish.

Every island has a point. Every point has a weed bed. Weed beds or rocky shoals are your go-to places.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks BMustang. Are you talking in general I assume? I'm been up north many times in early June and also in August. Fishing seemed a little better all around in June but I've caught soooo many awful weather patterns that early it is brutal. August is obviously warmer and you can take a swim in the lake.. The weeds are way up as you said and by the end of August I'm hoping the big girls are coming in from the deeper water.

Have you ever fished Long Lake??


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

ncanitano said:


> Thanks BMustang.
> Have you ever fished Long Lake??


I'm not familiar with Long Lake specifically. You sated "above Lake Superior" which could be from Wawa to Thunder Bay.

I've fished Kabinakagami (Pine Portage) extensively.

I'm sure all conditions that far north are similar. The mistake most newbies make is to fish with small baits. The guys who gave you the Jigs/minnows advise it typical.
Stick with the big stuff, even in rougher conditions, and you will do well. It is amazing how aggressive Pike can be.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

North of Terrace bay - towards Nipigon. Very long, skinny lake - just like the name says!! It is maybe slightly further north than Kab but maybe 200 miles west. How do you like Kab - I've strongly considered going there as well for pike. And I have never once thrown a jig or a minnow for pike - only spinner baits, jerk baits, bigger plastics, topwater, etc. They are a blast!!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

BMustang said:


> I'm not familiar with Long Lake specifically. You sated "above Lake Superior" which could be from Wawa to Thunder Bay.
> 
> I've fished Kabinakagami (Pine Portage) extensively.
> 
> ...


And you will prove this when you pull in a 12" pike on a 9" bait. They don't care how big the bait is they're gonna try to eat it anyway.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

ncanitano said:


> It is maybe slightly further north than Kab but maybe 200 miles west. *How do you like Kab *- I've strongly considered going there as well for pike.


I've been there 8 - 10 times, always in August, starting back in the late 80's. Always have stayed at Pine Portage Lodge, and fished exclusively for pike. Average pike run 24-28 inches, with many in the 30-34 inch range, and have always had someone in our group (never more than six) catch one in the 40 inch range.

My most recent trip was in 2012. Click the link below for that trip report and pics. 

http://www.bmustangs.com/PinePortage-12.html


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

If you are looking to catch big pike I can endorse Little Vermillion Lake just north of Red Lake, Ontario. I don't think you can drive to the lake. Short flight from Red lake. I know you are asking info about a particular lake but I thought I would give my 2 cents on a lake where you can realistically catch multiple trophy pike. We stayed at Sportsmans Lodge. Great people.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

I fished near little vermillion last year. Absolutely sweet and good fishing. Good pike but caught two Muskie over 40”


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

BMustang said:


> I've been there 8 - 10 times, always in August, starting back in the late 80's. Always have stayed at Pine Portage Lodge, and fished exclusively for pike. Average pike run 24-28 inches, with many in the 30-34 inch range, and have always had someone in our group (never more than six) catch one in the 40 inch range.
> 
> My most recent trip was in 2012. Click the link below for that trip report and pics.
> 
> http://www.bmustangs.com/PinePortage-12.html


What is the drive LIke to pine portage lodge.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The Pine Portage float plane base is located in downtown Wawa, in the Northeast corner of Lake Superior.

Wawa is three hours due north of Saulte Ste Marie, Michigan/Canada via Highway 17 North.

From Cincinnati - I-75 to US23 at Bowling Green, Oh, to I-75 at Saginaw, Michigan to Saute Ste Marie, Michigan. Easy drive


----------

